# I feel lost, my Soul mate is with the Lord now



## nkbigdog (Oct 5, 2022)

Last Wednesday my Bride passed and is with our Lord now..We have been together for almost 50 yrs, please if you have the time say a prayer for her, her name is Denise..God Bless..


----------



## Railroader (Oct 5, 2022)

? Lord, it's RR...Again.

I know you have already taken care of Denise, and it seems @nkbigdog needs you to provide a little peace...

Amen.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2022)

I’m at a lost for words. We should rejoice for her. Denise has gone ahead of you to prepare a glorious place for y’all new beginning!


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 5, 2022)

I’m so sorry for your loss.  Praying for you now.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.
There's comfort in knowing where she is & that you will see her again.
Praying for you.


----------



## dslc6487 (Oct 5, 2022)

Praying for you my friend.  Denise is fine.  In the presence of her Lord and Savior.
She will be waiting for you when your time comes.  May the Lord's Peace comfort you.


----------



## pjciii (Oct 5, 2022)

Prayers for Denise passing and for you.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 5, 2022)

Prayers for you and your family.
Got to be really tough after almost 50 years.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 5, 2022)

We have be married 43 years now, and I don't know what I would do without my bride.  I pray that God will extend grace to you and grant you peace in dealing with your loss.

as others have said, Denise is doing great now.  May that bring some small comfort to you in the days to come


----------



## bany (Oct 5, 2022)

This is a heartbreaker man, I was there once too but not enough years. NK you were blessed to be with Denise all those years. Take solace in that. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)

Praying for you, Nick.

Just know that this wasn‘t a goodbye for you two.

Through prayer and God’s Grace it will be a “see you later”.

I keep that thought in mind daily.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 6, 2022)

God bless you and Denise. I am so sorry.


----------



## Redbow (Oct 6, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss. May the God of peace, hope , and understanding be with you during this difficult time and always. Denise is waiting for you and one day you will be with her where there is no suffering, pain, separation  nor death.


----------



## 2dye4 (Oct 6, 2022)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers going out to The family of Denise.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 6, 2022)

Prayers sent. I lost my soulmate in March and it is still a daily/nightly struggle. Stay strong and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 6, 2022)

So sorry for you and your loved ones in Denise's passing.  May God give you peace and comfort in knowing you will one day be together with Him.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 6, 2022)

Prayers for you and your family big dog.


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 6, 2022)

Thank Y'all for the kind words and Prayer's..I look to our Lord for the strength. My Bride wanted to have her ashes spread here in the creek, that runs though our property. I look forward to the day that our Lord calls for me to join here. 

Go with God Baby, in time will be together again..Love you!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 6, 2022)

^  that's a great spot.

Thanks for sharing that pic!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 6, 2022)

Prayers for your peace of mind nkbigdog. I'm certain that your wife wants you to know that she's at peace and that she'd want you to enjoy life as much as possible even with her gone physically, as hard as that may be right now. You've got many years of good memories to build on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2022)

My deepest regrets. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 6, 2022)

My deepest sympathies for your loss and prayers added.


----------



## TJay (Oct 6, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I cannot imagine how hard it must be to share that information on the forum but just know we are all here for you.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 6, 2022)

I am very sorry for your loss of your wife and soulmate. She’ll be waiting for you in time.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 6, 2022)

May "the God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our trials" be with you.  2 Corinthians 1:3,4.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 6, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Prayers sent for you and yours


----------



## specialk (Oct 6, 2022)

I know it was hard to post this, but it was good you did, celebrate her life!!!


----------



## antharper (Oct 8, 2022)

Prayers from here also !


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 8, 2022)

Prayers brother


----------



## Sargent (Oct 8, 2022)

Prayers to you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2022)

My wife and I send our deepest condolences to you sir! We pray that the Lord surrounds you with with friends and family to support you during this difficult time. I hope you find peace in the near future and you are able to reflect on all the great years and memories that you two made together!


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 8, 2022)

The only words I can conjure..... I simply can’t imagine the grief. My prayers for your peace and understanding is all I can offer. Peace is my prayer for you. I’m very sorry.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 5, 2022)

Prayers said brother.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2022)

I just found this. I surely hate to hear it, and I can’t even imagine. I wish for peace for you. That’s a hard thing to go through.


----------

